# Does anyone have any experience with a roorkhee chair?



## GKP741 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would like to build a few for my camp. I think they look great and I have some maple that may work.

http://www.britishcampaignfurniture.com/products?id=11345
http://hollisterhovey.blogspot.com/2008/05/ideal-raj-on-roof-accessory-roorkhee.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a chair for the British gentry. I think you have to shoot liions, tigers and elephants to earn the right to use one of those chairs ;-))

BTW, Welcome to LJ!!


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

I love british campaign furniture.

I have been trying to work up the courage to build a pair of Roorkhee chairs. A guy I work with said he would do the canvas.

I have been collecting a file of pictures of campaign furniture. If you need pictures of something I may be able to help.

There was a folding cot/bed on craigs list the other day, they were asking $500 I think that may have been a deal.

What kind of wood are you going to use? I have a pile of mahogany I salvaged that I will probably use.

Most of the stuff I have seen has been made of rosewood but I'm afraid thats a little high dollar for me.


----------



## GKP741 (Mar 22, 2010)

Finished one. Now I need a second and matching footstools.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I collect British and Scandinavian campaign furniture.
I love the Roorkhee chair design. I sat in many of these while working in Kenya.

I have a pair of similar chairs that were designed by Hans Wegner. They are his famous "Safari Chair". I rescued them from a junk shop for $45 for the pair. They are ebonized wood with canvas and leather seats and backs.


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

This is really great, please post them to finished projects with more pictures. Show a closeup on how the seats are attached, and give some dimensions.
You have done a great job.
BTW are they comfortable?


----------



## macnab (Oct 27, 2010)

GKP 741 What a great job!! Anyway you would share plans? I want to build a couple for my place too.

Macnab


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Plans would be SOoo sweet!


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

Popular Woodworking has plans in an up coming issue written by Christopher Schwarz. There are supposed to be several upcoming articles on campaign furniture.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/roorkhee-chair-first-look?et_mid=557430&rid=233687566


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Check out Schwarz's lost art press blog if you haven't already. He's been working on one over several entries and you could probably get lots of ideas.


----------

